# go in and go on



## JULLIA

Добрый вечер всем. Может мне кто нибудь объяснить использование глагола  "go" и предлогов "on" and "in" отдельно в предложении, не значение фразовых глаголов "go in"   (направиться в , войти в) and "go on" (продолжать).
Например: "We went  from the cinema to the bar  on  the 11th Street." "We  went on the roof from the antenna to the funnel"  Мы  пошли (шли) (направились) на крыше от антенны к трубе. "Where did you go?" Где вы шли? "We went on the roof" Мы шли на крыше.Почему вопрос "where did you go?" означает только "Куда вы шли?" То же самое "go in" "We went from the cinema to the bar in Downtoun" "Мы пошли из кино в бар в Даунсите." "Where did you go?" Где вы шли (шли)? "В Даунсите".


----------



## morzh

JULLIA said:


> Где вы пошли? Мы пощли на крыше..



Are you sure your native language is Russian?

Also, your question is a bit strange. If "go" and "in/on" are used not as a set expression, then everything comes down to usage of "in/on" prepositions. Just read up on them and you'll get your answer.

In any case, your question obviously is about English usage, and you need to go to English forum, not here.


----------



## gvozd

JULLIA said:


> "We went on the roof from the antenna to the funnel" Мы пошли (шли) (направились) на крыше от антенны к трубе.



 Go on=идти по... (земле, льду, траве...). Мы *шли по *крыше от антенны к трубе.


----------



## JULLIA

Здрасьте вам. Зачем так грубо-то." Are you sure your native language is Russian?" Yes, I'm sure. Все могут сделать описку.  Come on...Пошли. Я бы хотела ответ получить на русском языке.  Поэтому я здесь. Я думала меня тут поймут. Использование этих предлогов с глаголом Go вызываeт затруднения у меня. С остальными все в порядке.


----------



## JULLIA

gvozd said:


> Go on=идти по... (земле, льду, траве...). Мы *шли по *крыше от антенны к трубе.


Так и я о том... Вы вопрос мой прочитайте.  В чем суть проблемы.  Когда мы отвечаем на вопрос "Where  were you going?" мы не отвечаем "We were going on the  roof"( Мы шли на крыше.) Мы отвечаем на вопрос "Куда мы шли?" "We were going to the roof" В утвердительном предложении мы можем использовать глагол "go" как движение на объекте (по объекту в каком-то направлении)., а в вопросительном предложении, мы используем Go как направление к объекту. I'm going in the street.  Where are you going? I want  to answer:" I'm going in the street", but I must answer :" I'm going to my friends or to the shop..."


----------



## JULLIA

"We went  into the house" Мы направились  в дом.
"We  went on the road" Мы двигались на дороге. (On на) Специально не использую "по" в значении "along". Где мы двигались? Where are we going? We were  going on the road. 
Почему вы используете "Where" в значении "Куда" и "Где"  in the same time?
 Как-будто раньше вопрос был такой  "Где то место, в которое вы идете?" "Where is  that place are we going to?" " It seems that  " is that place" is taken away. "Where are you going from?" -  is the same.


----------



## morzh

I'll be a monkey's uncle if I've understood anything so far.
Gvozd tried to help - also not enough.

Learn to formulate your question concisely and without rambling.

As for "описки" - if they actually make understanding (of something  that is a problem to understand in the first place) even harder, it is discourteous to others not to check your question before asking it.


----------



## Natalisha

Morzh, I don't understand anything either. We've got to do something.


----------



## gvozd

JULLIA said:


> Так и я о том... *Вы вопрос мой прочитайте*. В чем суть проблемы. Когда мы отвечаем на вопрос "Where were you going?" мы не отвечаем "We were going on the roof"( *Мы шли на крыше*.)



Вы простите меня, конечно, но я ни черта не могу понять. Ваш вопрос я перечитал раз 8. Могу лишь заявить, что "мы шли на крыше" - это совершенно не по-русски. Еще раз прошу извинить за мое скудоумие.


----------



## VelikiMag

JULLIA said:


> "We  went on the roof from the antenna to the funnel"


This means: Мы шли от антенны к трубе, на крыше. Антенна и труба находятся на крыше.

But then, the proper answer to the question "_Where did you go?_" would be: "_We went from the antenna to the funnel (which are on the roof)_"_. _And not: "_We went on the roof_".

This is the only explanation I can think of.


----------



## Albertovna

gvozd said:


> "мы шли на крыше" - это совершенно не по-русски.


"Мы двигались на дороге" - тоже. Надо: Мы шли по дороге.
Я так понимаю, что вопрос был о словах where, "куда", "откуда" и "где". 
Английское where может переводиться на русский язык как "где", "куда" или "откуда". 
Where are you? - Где ты/Вы? 
Where are you going? - Куда ты идёшь/Вы идёте?
Where are you going from? - Откуда ты идёшь/Вы идёте?


----------



## JULLIA

morth , или как вас там по  батюшке (по матушке не буду)? Опять вы сумбурно ответили. Не вижу смысла в вашем ответе, кроме как  негатив выплеснуть. Вы меня нисколько не задели, несмотря на то, что  именно это-единственная цель ваших" ценных ответов" Не надо отвечать, раз не можете. Это ваша проблема.


----------



## JULLIA

Альбертовна, Вы не заметили, что я отметила, что не буду говорить"по" специально. Это в данном случае не имеет значения. Мы  обсуждаем английский вопрос. Так же вы заметили, что я не нуждаюсь в переводе этих простых фраз? Зачем вы повторяете то, о чем я спрашиваю? Я хочу услышать ответ, а не повторение того, о чем я пишу и спрашиваю. Смешно, честное слово. Мы можем сказать" Мы двигались по дороге" или "Мы взяли направление на дороге" не надо говорить, что надо делать на дороге. "Мы пошли (шли) по дороге" один из вариантов движения Когда мы идем по дороге, мы идем пешком (walk).У меня  этот глагол не вызывает вопросов. Я о, относительно (about) "go (двигаться или направляться)  on the road" или еще где-нибудь спрашиваю.


----------



## LilianaB

Julia, are you joking , or are you for real?


----------



## Albertovna

JULLIA said:


> Альбертовна, Вы не заметили, что я отметила, что не буду говорить"по" специально.


 Как раз неиспользование предлога "по" является ошибкой. 
 В поиске ответа может помочь похожая тема ("walk along/down a street") в английском разделе форума: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1653620&langid=18
 Мне больше нравится "идти по улице = walk *down* the street (можно добавить, откуда - куда, например, *from the cinema to the bar*)" (не *in* или *on the street*), хотя не могу утверждать, что использование *in* неверно. Насчёт *road* не знаю. *Travel the road* (без предлога) - точно правильно. А вот если двигались не пешком... У меня вообще *go* как-то неважно сочетается с *road* или *street*.


----------



## JULLIA

LilianaB said:


> Julia, are you joking , or are you for real?


 I  just want to get answer.


----------



## JULLIA

А мне вот не нравятся "down" and "up" при использовании с дорогой и улицей или коридором..ну это я так, к слову.Потому что они звучат, как вниз и вверх,  хотя это не обозначают при использовании в качестве предлога с Street или Road или еще чего-то там. Естественно мы говорим "идти по улице или еще по чему-то там" Я не о том, как в русской речи лучше сказать "по" или "на". Это ясно, это не вызывает вопросов, "идти по" не вызывает противоречий. (у меня по крайней мере) Если бы кто-то указал на них, я бы была не против  Похоже ответа так и не дождусь на мой вопрос. Ну у меня еще много вопросов. Буду искать ответы на них....


----------



## Natalisha

JULLIA said:


> Мы можем сказать" Мы двигались по дороге" или "Мы взяли направление на дороге" не надо говорить, что надо делать на дороге. "Мы пошли (шли) по дороге" один из вариантов движения Когда мы идем по дороге, мы идем пешком (walk).У меня  этот глагол не вызывает вопросов. Я о, относительно (about) "go (двигаться или направляться)  on the road" или еще где-нибудь спрашиваю.


  Почему вы считаете, что нужно идти/ехать обязательно в каком-то направлении? Можно ездить кругами, бегать *по* полю, и.д.
Вы не могли бы задать свой вопрос еще раз? По-моему, еще никто не понял, на какой вопрос вы ждете ответ.


----------



## Natalisha

JULLIA said:


> как в русской речи лучше сказать "по" или "он"


Вы, наверное, хотели сказать "по" или "на"?


----------



## JULLIA

Natalisha said:


> Почему вы считаете, что нужно идти/ехать обязательно в каком-то направлении? Можно ездить кругами, бегать *по* полю, и.д.


 Я согласна. Я о вопросе толкую "Where are you going?" Тут нам нужно направление дать нашего движения , а не показать, рассказать, где мы ходим кругами (по полю (на поле) или по дороге (на дороге)(Когда мы (when we are going on the field or on the road))


----------



## rusita preciosa

[JULLIA, I know you wanted an answer in Russian, but sorry I do not have the Rus keyboard, so bear with me]

I think I understand your question. The issue is that you are confusing the verbs "go" and "walk". Both are translated into Russian as идти, but they have different usages. “On/in” have nothing to do with your question.

Consider this: 
use “go” for идти куда-то (when the destination/location is important)
use “walk” for, “идти ногами” (when the mode is important)

For example: 
We *went* from the cinema to the bar on [no article] 11th Street - мы пошли из кино в бар (the important thing is the destination – the bar)
We *walked* from the cinema to the bar on [no article] 11th Street - мы пошли из кино в бар (the emphasis is on the mode of going there: walking)
We *walked *on the roof from the antenna to the chimney - мы пошли (шли) (направились) по крыше от антенны к трубе
We *went* on the roof from the entenna to the chimeny - doesn't make sense in English
Where did you *go* – куда вы пошли / ушли (destination)
Where did you *walk* - где вы шли / ходили (mode)
We *went* on the roof - мы пошли на крышу (destination)
We *walked* / were walking on the roof - мы шли/ходили по крыше (mode)

But as usual, everything depends on context.

And yes, I agree with posts above. Learn how to ask questions. They need to be short and to the point.


----------



## rusita preciosa

rusita preciosa said:


> We *went* on the roof from the entenna to the chimeny - doesn't make sense in English


Just wanted to add; the sentence above is meaningless, but you can rephrase it, separating the ideas of "walking" and "going".
We went to the roof and walked from the antenna to the chimney.


----------



## JULLIA

Я обычно кратка, когда задаю вопросы. Этот исключение. Так что мне не  надо этому  особо учиться. Этот вопрос связывает два слова в двух предложениях отрицательном и вопросительном.
"We go on the roof every evening." обозначает №1"  Мы направляемся  на крышу каждый вечер? (ну, или ходим или берем направление на )
Это предложение нельзя разве перевести как---> №2 Мы ходим на (по) крыше каждый вечер?" Мне на одном форуме сказали, что его надо переводить именно как №2. Или мне сказали неправду?


----------



## rusita preciosa

> JULLIA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Я обычно кратка, когда задаю вопросы. Этот исключение. Так что мне не надо этому особо учиться. Этот вопрос связывает два слова в двух предложениях отрицательном и вопросительном.
> "We go on the roof every evening." обозначает №1" Мы направляемся на крышу каждый вечер?  (ну, или ходим или берем направление на )
> Это предложение нельзя разве перевести как---> №2 Мы ходим на (по) крыше каждый вечер?" Мне на одном форуме сказали, что его надо переводить именно как №2. Или мне сказали неправду? - yes, you were misinformed.[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> Мы ходим на (по) крыше каждый вечер = we walk on the roof every evening.
Click to expand...


----------



## JULLIA

Ну, тогда, спасибо. Хотя вопрос относительно "Where" (где и куда) остается открытым. Если мы говорим: "We go in/on the street" Мы имеем ввиду, что мы выходим на (в) улицу или Мы идем на (в) улице?


----------



## rusita preciosa

JULLIA said:


> Ну, тогда, спасибо. Хотя вопрос относительно "Where" (где и куда) остается открытым. Если мы говорим: "We go in/on the street" Мы имеем ввиду, что мы выходим на (в) улицу  или Мы идем на (в) улице?



This is no different from what I said before. 

Go - *куда *(destination / location)
Walk - 1) *где* or 2) *куда* if the mode of movement is emphasized

We walk in / into a bar – мы [пешком] заходим в бар (куда)
We ride / swim / skip / crawl into a bar - мы заезжаем / заплываем / вприпрыжку забегаем / заползаем  в бар (куда)
We go in / into /inside the bar - мы идем / входим в бар (куда)

We walk ride / swim / skip in /inside a bar – мы ходим / ездим / etc... в баре (где)

We go in / inside the bar – cannot be used meaning мы ходим по бару / в баре

You will have to modify the sentence if you need to use “go”:
Inside the bar, we go back and forth
Inside the bar, we go from the counter to the table. (see how the concept of destination is introduced in these two last sentences?)
Inside the bar, we go in circles (even if there's no specific destination, there is an indication of where we are going)


----------



## JULLIA

"We go in circles" означает ходить кругами или что? 
Если мы  "Walk in into the bar" Мы заходим в бар.
"Walk in the bar" - ходить в баре. Правильно?
Можно ли сказать " We walk into the bar" вместо "We walk in into the bar"?
Будет ли разница для "We walk to the bar"


----------



## LilianaB

We walk from home to the bar, then we walk into the bar. Once we are in the bar we walk, in the bar, from one end to the other, for example. This is what we do every Sunday. However, you can say, sometimes, to go in the bar, instead of into the bar.


----------



## rusita preciosa

JULLIA said:


> "We go in circles" означает ходить кругами или что? - yes
> Если мы "Walk in into the bar" Мы заходим в бар.
> "Walk in the bar" - ходить в баре. Правильно? - I would say "walk around in the bar" or "walk through the bar" to make sure it is clear, but depending on the *context* just "walk in the bar" could work too.
> Можно ли сказать " We walk into the bar" вместо "We walk in into the bar"? it's either we *walk into *or we *walk in *(I corrected my previous post to make sure it is reflected).
> Будет ли разница для "We walk to the bar" - yes, when we walk in the direction of the bar - we may or may not reach the bar and go inside


----------



## JULLIA

Спасибки


----------

